# Unable to select Cryptographic API from the Kernel Config

## bebobero

I am Unable to select Cryptographic API from the Kernel Config. I just have 

```
--- Cryptographic API
```

 and therefore Wireless WEP encryption does not work.

Any help?  :Question:   :Question: 

Best Regards,

BeboBero

----------

## Sadako

I'm pretty sure it's already selected for you, many other things in the kernel depend on some part of it and will enable it for you.

What does `grep CRYPTO /usr/src/linux/.config` return?

----------

## bebobero

Ok it shows CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

But Doing iwconfig eth1 essid MyNet key xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.

Gives 

```
Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bebobero,

The --- in front of a kernel option means its forced on by another option.

However, having the API is one thing having the crypro you need behind it is another.

You will need to select the crypro algorithms you need from the menu too.

Read the help and select anything related to WEP.

It looks like some crypro algorithms are chosen by wireless settings elsewhere in the kernel too

----------

## bebobero

Ok now i have a clear problem

My driver only works when Mac80211 Subsystem is built into the kernel and the Generic IEEE80211 subsystem is Modularized This is the only case that makes my Wireless Led work and i can connect to unencrypted networks!

- If i choose Mac80211 only and emerge iwl3945 iwlwifi driver It doesn't work!

- If i choose IEEE80211 only and emerge the ipw3945-2.0 driver only it does not work!

In order to make WEP work i have to Build IEEE80211 Wep encryption support into the kernel which is not possible because as i said before IEEE80211 subsystem is modularized so WEP support is modularized

I dont know what am i doing wrong!

Thanks for your reply in advance

Regards,

BeboBero

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bebobero, 

The crypto support being built in or modularised should not matter.

Are you sure you are running the kernel you thing you are ?

Carefully check the build time and date in 

```
uname -a
```

or the options set in /proc/config.gz

----------

